# Give Me A Break (large Coin)



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

Somebody Out There Tell Me They Know Where I Can Pick Up A Rear End Gear For An O4 A4, Im Interested In A 391:1 I Have Only Found One Place Out Of Aus........ Its 750.00 American Dollars Give Me A Break. Does Anything Come Inexpensive On These Cars.

Need Help On Ring And Pinion Research


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

KERLS04 said:


> Somebody Out There Tell Me They Know Where I Can Pick Up A Rear End Gear For An O4 A4, Im Interested In A 391:1 I Have Only Found One Place Out Of Aus........ Its 750.00 American Dollars Give Me A Break. Does Anything Come Inexpensive On These Cars.
> 
> Need Help On Ring And Pinion Research


Unfortunately there isn't anything cheap on these cars! That is the ONLY place that has gears for the goats...... :willy:


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Go on ls1.com.au website and look in the classifieds. Someone maybe willing to sell and ship their parts to you at a substantial savings. Also check ebay.com.au


----------



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

I Saw The Website And It Looks Good What Else Did You Need Besides The Ring & Pinion To Do The Swap


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Install kit, look on their site it' there. Depending on miles you either need a minor or major, and don't forget your axle shaft bolts it's recommended that they be replaced when removed... :cheers


----------



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

Bought one 3.91 with minor install kit shiped was 648.00 which isn't to bad.
Its a good thing i need to push this power down the road faster.


----------

